

On fundraising — A misconception - gtzi
http://gtziralis.com/on-fundraising-a-misconception/

======
sagacity
That's an interesting article, thanks for sharing.

I'm sure many budding entrepreneurs and fund seekers will find your
perspective helpful/useful.

